
Recommendation for Java Textbook for Teaching Programming? - WomanCanCode
Recommendation for Java Textbook for teaching programming?<p>What textbook do you recommend for teaching Java programming class for CS degree program? All the text books are outdated since they are still on Java version 6 or below.
======
rootshelled
Yeah. I'd like to know that too. I'm running openjdk-12 but my book is for
java (1.)8. Why is Java lagging behind so much or is there just so little
change?

Anyhow I have openjdk-8 installed separately for college and just experiment
with what works between versions.

